# Richmond’s U.S. champion figure-skater Alysa Liu, 13: ‘I don’t skate to lose’



## trannyfucker (Jan 28, 2019)

https://www.sfchronicle.com/sports/article/Richmond-s-U-S-champion-figure-skater-Alysa-13564012.php



 


> When Alysa Liu was 5, her father took her to a Saturday public session at the Oakland Ice Center. Arthur Liu, an attorney, had passed by the rink on the way to his office.
> 
> At the time he was thinking about Michelle Kwan, who was 13 when she finished second at the U.S. championships in Detroit. Alysa took to figure skating immediately, and her father got her private lessons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 28, 2019)

So how big of a mental breakdown will she have when she loses her edge and becomes washed up?

This kind of parenting can’t end well, and I’m saddened to see people become stepford children rather than their own individual self.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jan 28, 2019)

"Friends help with the parenting."

Spotted the malignant narcissist!



Outer Party Member said:


> This kind of parenting can’t end well, and I’m saddened to see people become stepford children rather than their own individual self.



It's more common than you realize.  Narcissists get to hide under the obsession with meaningless accomplishment (see, for instance, "straight A's" or athletic prowess) that our society cultivates.  As long as the kid is "excelling", nobody bothers to ask what the kid wants because it's "for his/her own good".  It's "good parenting" to anyone who doesn't directly witness the systematic mental abuse.

And the narc parent gets praised for "good parenting", to the point when the kid commits suicide (either as a teen or later in life, when they can no longer bear up under the stress of trying to measure up to the narc's expectations) everyone will reassure the narc that "you did all you could; you poor thing, you're the real victim here; who would have thought they were so sick?!"


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 28, 2019)

> Arthur Liu is a single father of five children who were born to two surrogate mothers through anonymous egg donors. Alysa is the oldest. Her siblings include 9-year-old triplets.



Funny, I've been thinking about something similar all week long. Why don't we hear more stories about elite athletes using other elite athletes (or their close relatives) as egg/sperm donors to start a dynasty of super athletes? they have the money and the connections to pull it off and it's not like they often have anything going on in their lives after retiring at 30-40.



> Injuries are the bane of elite figure skaters, and Alysa has taken stitches in her knees and has had multiple hip injuries.


Multiple hip injuries? jfc, I was under the impression female sports were gentler and didn't fuck up kids the way football does.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Jan 28, 2019)

Sperglord Dante said:


> Multiple hip injuries? jfc, I was under the impression female sports were gentler and didn't fuck up kids the way football does.



I remember hearing that cheerleading was far more dangerous than football, but I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 28, 2019)

What kind of nutbag would want to intentionally be a single father to 5 kids?


----------



## trannyfucker (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't really know anything about ice skating but from Wikipedia it seems the champions are pretty much always 15 yo (which is the minimum age in int'l competitions). The next year there's a big 'upset' when the previous year's 15 yo is beaten by a fresh new 15yo. So 13 yo is not really that young. The kid here looks about 9/10 tho.

I don't know if they use tranny drugs to keep them pre-pubescent - it might just be the intense program of training and mental abuse.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 28, 2019)

Saturday Night Live is kinda a cock sucker with videos, but this reminds me of the Tiger Woods skit "I was 4 years old my dad staple gunned a golf club in my hands".

I like to tell myself these are rare cases of people whom have insanely driven parents and a passion for the sport they were pushed into, because competing at this level is so intense. 

Either way it's a very impressive feat and good for her.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Jan 28, 2019)

Let's be honest, this topic is less about the skater than it is about her father.

This guy reads like a textbook version of a no-souled locust man. He likely got the egg donation from a combination of no normal woman wanting him and not wanting to deal with potential maternal objections to child abuse.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 28, 2019)

You'd figure if you were trying to breed the Ubermensch it would be for something that doesn't suck.

Figure skating sucks.


----------



## The Manglement (Jan 28, 2019)

Outer Party Member said:


> So how big of a mental breakdown will she have when she loses her edge and becomes washed up?
> 
> This kind of parenting can’t end well, and I’m saddened to see people become stepford children rather than their own individual self.



Yeah, but it's 2019. If he had let her become her own individual self, she'd be identifying as a FTM Demiboy greysexual on tumblr. Yeah, she's destined to become an over-the-hill failure, but so is everybody else. At least she'll have made some world records before that happens.


----------



## sick mullet (Jan 28, 2019)

Figure skating is actually quite brutal on the body, which is why so many skaters retire or switch to ice dancing in their mid to late twenties, (ice dancing doesn't involve the more gymnastic aspects you see in figure skating, such as intense jumps and throws.) You're almost guaranteed injuries, and they've shown that the speed at which the spins are performed can cause actual head trauma.

It's kind of like gymnastics; you do it while you're young, but it will fuck up your knees, ankles, and hips and can even affect the growth plates. The skates don't have any kind of shock absorption, and at the speeds and heights competitors go, that's quite a bit of force directly to your joints.

My take is that I would never push a kid so hard in high impact athletics. I've had my share of sports injuries, concussions suck -- let them do it if they love it, but don't make it seem like an obligation.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 28, 2019)

This. This is why the Chicoms have taken over. They're outperforming us in everything.

They're funneling the money to proto-socialist causes. They're funneling it to Silicon Valley to accelerate those causes. Step it up, West.


----------



## Mender Bug (Jan 28, 2019)

> Her father, 54, was 25 when he left China after the unrest that led to the Tiananmen Square standoff in 1989.


I'm sure he's just hyped for the 2022 Beijing Olympics


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 28, 2019)

Figure skating: Why?

It's just about abusing little girls to entertain us for 1 year while they fuck up their bodies and get some nice injuries to cause them pain throughout their lives.


----------



## Fareal (Apr 11, 2022)

Necro’ing so kiwi nation can confirm its correct prediction: Alysa has quit skating at 16, with “only” a world bronze to her name (nb: no Russians at Worlds this year so the field was drastically weakened)



			https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2022/apr/10/us-olympic-figure-skating-star-alysa-liu-retires-at-age-of-16
		


Hope she doesn’t have too many long term injuries and gets her life back together and enjoys a normal teenagerhood from here. Also, fuck pushy sports dads.


----------



## BobbyBriggs69420 (Apr 20, 2022)

edit never mind, way late


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 20, 2022)

Fareal said:


> Necro’ing so kiwi nation can confirm its correct prediction: Alysa has quit skating at 16, with “only” a world bronze to her name (nb: no Russians at Worlds this year so the field was drastically weakened)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now she can become doctor.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Apr 24, 2022)

Outer Party Member said:


> So how big of a mental breakdown will she have when she loses her edge and becomes washed up?
> 
> This kind of parenting can’t end well, and I’m saddened to see people become stepford children rather than their own individual self.


It's not about being a good parent, it's about putting China numbah 1 and winning Olympic gold


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Apr 24, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> It's not about being a good parent, it's about putting China numbah 1 and winning Olympic gold


The dad is actually anti-China and took part in the Tienanmen Square protests.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 24, 2022)

> “I don’t skate to lose.”


Her attitude is better than most American men's. Soyboys don't think like this. And furthermore, it's one thing to believe that way or to appreciate that mindset, but she actually applied herself and succeeded. That's good.


----------

